# New Horse Owner



## SavitasMom (Oct 26, 2015)

Just wanted to say Hi and meet some new horesy friends. I am turning 50 in December and I bought my first every horse at the end of August this year. She's green broke and so am I!!!!. I have lots of friends at the barn where I board her that are teaching me and helping me. I love being able to say I am going up to see my horse! I am doing a lot of ground work with her and we have been out on a couple of trail rides too. It is the most awesome feeling in the world just to spend time with my girl.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome ^^ What type of horse do you have?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome! Let's see your girl!!


----------



## SavitasMom (Oct 26, 2015)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
She's a paint, 4 years old approx. I have no history on her, but she's a good girl. Pretty calm, but definitely testing me.


----------

